# breed standard for nubians



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

What does breed standard mean? Is this for showing? are there exceptions within the nubian breed? The reason I ask is I bought a young nubian buck with my does, I was told he was full blood. He had all the traits of a nubian, but as he has got older, his coat has got longer. He is not long coated but his coat is longer than the does. I have looked on the net, for pictures of nubian bucks, and I see a great variation. On 1 website quoting Nubian breed standards the only photo of a nubian is the spitting image of my my buck.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Bucks of certain breeds grow a longer coat than the does. My purebred Nubian and Lamancha both have a thick mane, long beards and long hair alone the topline. The LM buck is more hairy than the Nub.

The breed standard is not just for showing, tho it is what a judge uses to pick the best animal. What it is is a descrpition of how an animal is supposed to look. The standard describes a "perfect" animal of that breed, even though there is no such thing as a perfect anything. You want your animals to look as close as it can to that perfect animal, using your breeding program to go towards that goal.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I like how with show chickens, they call it the "standard of perfection." I think that makes it more obvious. There is an ideal, perfect goat and the closer your animals are to that, the better. Although, like Sully says, there is no such thing as a perfect animal. My males do seem to get a big mane and longer hair along the spine and, of course, the long beards. Here is a young guy just as his manly hair is growing in.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Some of my nubians have longer coats. I like that, it helps them in winter. Your coat on your nubians doesn't matter, even color. They get shaved when you show anyway.


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

*Nubian Buck coat length*

Hi,

I wouldn't worry. My bucks are purebred and they have longer coats than the girls during the winter--even during the summer. I would think it would be a great benefit and would make him hardier. If he's got the ears I wouldn't wonder...the ears appear to be more recessive than any other trait when you mix them. The older they get the more airplane they seem to be.

Here are a couple of late fall pics...the big guy is 3 and the little guy is 6 months old but you can see they have a much longer coat than the girls.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Some of mine get feathery fringes too. My buck gets a black overcoat for winter. He's brown in the summer.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Mine has a huge mane, so is it better for them then?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------

